# The good and bad at the feeder



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Went out Sat. morning to fill the feeders only to find that the hogs decided it was time for their yearly invasion of the deer feeder. Haven't shot any for over a month but, that will change next weekend. Hogs beware ! And it has been depressing as I haven't seen a decent buck on any of the cameras for months. was good to see 3 mature buck show up on camera. And finally a flock of about a dozen black bellies have taken a liking to protein pellets.

!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like hog thinning with a .45-70 could be the ticket.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

150 gr Core lok to the head from my 06 and it is BBQ time lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Time for some pork to hit the ground so you can fire up the BBQ.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Is that your smoker I smell?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bacon, bacon, bacon. Get yourself lots of bacon there.

Good luck with the hog problem.

You also have a couple of nice bucks in the area. Now which one to harvest when the season rolls around. Another tough decission.


----------

